# Info par produktiem >  P-ON CAR 0313

## abergs

Vai kādam nav bijusi darīšana ar šādu mikreni:
[attachment=0:3fbmrfei]21.gif[/attachment:3fbmrfei]
virsū rakstīts:
P-ON
CAR
0313
Varētu būt barošanas/lādēšanas kontrolieris.Varbūt zināms kurā virzienā rakt...

----------


## mehanikis

no kā plate-pameklē uz plati info kkur sāks parādīties mikreņu info, bet gadās ka kkāda pagrīdes vai baigi slepenā plate ka pēc kodiem tāpat vien inetā neatraksi, caur paziņām un rūpnīcām jau vieglāk-bet vajadzīgi sakari

----------


## abergs

> no kā plate


 Ļoti specifiska mēriekārta tipogrāfijām. Izskatās bezcerīgs gadījums, jo pēc uzlīmēm ražots ap 84. gadu
un lētāk nopirkt e-bay citu lietotu.

----------


## mehanikis

nu ja var pēzc shēmas izštukot kā kam jāstrādā var mēģināt kkā aizvietot, ja turr kkāds sprieguma dalītājs tad jau nekas traks itkā, bet nav garantijas ka sanāks, un ja nedārgi maksā labāk nopirkt, bet parasti ar tādām nezināmām mikrenēm piša ir gara

----------

